# Why you should never bunny hop a triple barrier...



## The Domestique (2 Nov 2014)

The first 20 seconds of this video is pretty eliminating. Welcome to stick around and watch the rest of it if you like, it's got a lot of production value. It may also be a good radio (or series of videos) for those who are interested in CX or if you want to share the culture with others. Let me know what you think and whether or not you are a bunny hopper. :-)


----------



## SimonJKH (2 Nov 2014)

Great video! That course looks like the best time.


----------



## The Couch (6 Nov 2014)

At those speeds, it's taking too much risk to bunny hop, but if the course would be in such a way that you aren't full speed at the point, I am sure technically skilled people would try it (although the barriers would probably need to be just a tiny bit more apart to really make it worth a go)


----------

